# *** Introductory Special: 034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount - 8L Audi A3/S3 ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ENDED*

We're having an introductory special on our new Billet Motorsport Dogbone Mount for MkIV Volkswagen & 8L/8N Audi vehicles! :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount, MkIV Volkswagen & 8N/8L Audi, Motorsport - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $195.00 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* *$165.00 + Shipping*

*Sale Ends 11/19/2013!*

​
We're proud to announce the availability of the Motorsport Billet Dogbone Mount for MkIV chassis Volkswagen and 8L & 8N chassis Audi models!

034Motorsport's Motorsport Dogbone Mount is the new standard in performance and durability. This dogbone mount was designed with performance in mind, manufactured from billet aluminum, and features a genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing and Track Density rubber bushing to maintain proper articulation and vibration dampening. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount is machined and assembled in-house, and designed to eliminate the slop associated with the factory mount.

The result is a locked-down drivetrain, solid shifting, and virtually no wheel hop. The Motorsport Dogbone Mount will cause some increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mounts.

*Features:*

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearing
80 Durometer _(Track Density)_ Rubber Bushing with Void-Free Construction
Greatly Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Greatly Reduced Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Dogbone Mount
Includes New High-Grade Installation Hardware
*Fitment:*

1996 - 2003 Audi A3/S3 (8L)
1998 - 2006 Audi TT (8N)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV)
*Warranty:*

1 Year Limited Replacement Warranty (If you encounter any issues with our products outside of the warranty period, we will work with you to provide a resolution.)
*High-Durometer Rubber vs. Polyurethane:*

Density Line Mounts are manufactured from high-durometer rubber instead of polyurethane for a number of reasons. While vulcanized rubber mounts are more expensive to prototype due to increased complexity of manufacturing and high initial tooling costs, rubber is inherently better than polyurethane as a damping medium for mounts and bushings.

Rubber is able to deal with stress under both tension and compression, while polyurethane mounts rely on the damping medium to be effective only under compression. Rubber is also excellent in shear, where polyurethane is ineffective, making it ideal for control arm bushings that apply a shear force to the bushing during articulation.

Rubber does not pack and wear like polyurethane does, which ultimately results in a long-lasting part with consistent performance and comfort.

*These dogbone mounts are in stock and ready to ship! Orders will ship within 1-2 business days.*



​
*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, thank you for all of the orders! These mounts are flying off of the shelves.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a picture from one of the local installs we did during development.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! 8 more of these mounts are shipping out today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Today is the last day to get this mount at the introductory price!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! The Introductory Special has ended, but we still have plenty of these dogbone mounts in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! :beer:

We have plenty more of our Best 8L Audi A3/S3 1.8T Billet Dogbone Mount (Torque Arm) Upgrades in stock and ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who attended WinterFest 2015 this past Saturday! We'll have a full recap of the event soon.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

It was great meeting some of you at Wuste this past weekend! 

We even saw a few of these in the wild! (Well, they were somewhere underneath a few cars that showed up...) :laugh:

*034Motorsport Billet Dogbone Upgrade | 8L Audi A3/S3*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------

